# Fall 2016 POTM



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

This quarter's photo contest will cover October, November, and December. Since we've got three months, you can submit up to 3 photos, as always taken within these months. 

Good luck everyone! Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Elvis giving me "the eye"


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Figuring out the new camera?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

einspänner said:


> Figuring out the new camera?


yeah, it's a keeper I reckon, meant to get out with it today, but had decorating the living room to get on with


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

Perfect October evening.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Elvis's first retrieve of the day


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Miles sporting his new rain coat.


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

harrigab said:


> Elvis's first retrieve of the day


Love the picture,what camera,lens are you using ?


----------



## Penny4YourThoughts (Aug 4, 2016)

Penny looking for shadows... ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Zoton said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> > Elvis's first retrieve of the day
> ...


Nikon D5000 ;D


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Early morning jaunt through the fog.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

last one fro me, and unless we get some activity, possibly the last ever POTM entry


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh no, POTM is my fave! Looking a pics of Vs never gets old for me 
Submission 1: We live very close to the river and in autumn when the water is low we can walk about 100 feet out on this rocky outcropping. This was a beautiful evening in November with gorgeous lighting.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Submission 2: I totally lost the light on this one (it was sunny like 10 minutes before!) and Nico is kind of hard to see as he was far in front of me, but if you look close we are quite high up on a technical hike and he is just looking so majestic sniffing the air!
I loved this hike with him, the way he is able to run up and down the steep rocks is so amazing to watch, but when we arrived there were "no dogs" signs everywhere so we probably shouldn't go back because we'll risk a fine  They didn't have the "no dogs" thing posted on the internet so I didn't know prior to going and when we arrived I figured we're already there, might as well just hope to not get caught! Will have to find a different epic hike to enjoy with my Nico & his future little bro


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

My Boys ... it is either a bird or a squirrel, My guess is bird, because it is Fergy on his hind legs...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

some craacking pics in the festive "salutations" thread folks,,don't be shy, get them posted please ;D..tbh I set a mental bar of 2 full pages of pics for POTM to continue,,we've just crept over the first page, 2 or 3 days to go..


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Photo #1

Aspen on a hike on our property in October.

V's and fall colours are perfect together.










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Canadian said:


> Photo #1
> 
> Aspen on a hike on our property in October.
> 
> ...


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Photo #2

A Christmas Eve hike












Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Photo #3

"Mom, she's touching me"










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I thought Elvis with his "first retrieve of the season" was gonna win, hands down,,I doubt he'll get on the podium now, brilliant pics folks ;D


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Run, Marcus, Run! She is five months old and is getting faster each day!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

*Fall 2016 Picture - Happy New Year!*

It is still December 31st, shortly after 9 PM here so I was going to add two more pictures for the Fall POM. But it looks like this forum is on a different time zone. I just want to share my pups' pictures anyway. 

Happy New 2017 Year everyone!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Fall 2016 Picture - Happy New Year!*

And here is the picture of both of my Vizslas who stopped running for a second so I could take a shot.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Fall 2016 Picture - Happy New Year!*

ah, it was about 3am (GMT) when I locked the thread, I'll unlock it later and add these.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Fall 2016 Picture - Happy New Year!*



harrigab said:


> ah, it was about 3am (GMT) when I locked the thread, I'll unlock it later and add these.


You don't have to, but thanks! I just wanted to share these pictures with the forum as I myself liked them a lot. It was error on my part. I will have to remember next time about the time differences.


----------

